# How do you back up your files ?



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

How do you back up your file?

Carbonite ? stand a long HD ? another way? do you even back up your files? 


Just a friendly reminder about the importances of backing up your files

had my computer crap out on me last week and had to buy a new one
Buying a new one was the easy part 

got a little lucky had a 1T back-up HD that saved files, photo's, contracts ect

What's killed me is my estimate program

have to spend hours reentering labor rates, material rates, contract details

So be sure to back up your files


----------



## four2knapp (Jun 19, 2011)

My local IT guy does a remote back up of all my business files, Internet favs and something about emails for $4.89/mo. Pennies per day and peace of mind. Just had to replace my laptop and they reinstalled all my files reconfigured it to make it more user friendly.....deleted stuff I did not need. Cost me I think $80. 

The backup charge depends on file size. At one point, I was backing up all my photos, as well, for something like $50/mo. Now every so often I burn them on a disk.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

stand ALONE hard drive, a passport, I believe


----------



## Bookkeeper4Painters (May 18, 2016)

Have you considered a cloud solution? Box.com, Dropbox.com, and Google Drive for Business are some options. The only real disadvantage of cloud-storage is security which can be mitigated with a robust authentication process (I know Google Drive has a good double-authentication process).


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I print every thing, use cloud, back up to my other 2 laptops and 2 office pc's. I lost a pc once with all my stuff, since then I back up way more than needed.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I never backed up anything and went for a decade without a problem, until I did.... 

Now everything is floating around in the Cloud. :yes:


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I use my personal email server to back all of my classified information.


----------



## bobross (Jun 27, 2016)

I backup to a flash driver.


----------



## drenatan (Aug 26, 2021)

How can I Reconcile user information with a document ?


----------

